# NE GA Public Land Hogs



## DelphicSharpShot (Sep 30, 2013)

I've hunted Chestatee WMA a good bit the past couple of years and seen plenty of good hog sign but never actually seen one.  I'd like to harvest one this year and I'm wondering where my best chance on public land in North-East GA (Region 2) would be?


----------



## NEGA Hog Hunter (Oct 2, 2013)

Prather Bridge road in stephens co. has by far the largest population i know of in north ga.  the land is national forest and army corps.  on 1 side of the road is duck swamps along the river  the other side is mountians .  if  you ride toward  walkers creek boat ramp you will see the trails they use regular going back an forth to the river.   I  have hunted this area alot .  I  use dogs so my time on national forest lands are limited  since they changed the regs. regarding dog training  on national forest lands.


----------



## DelphicSharpShot (Oct 2, 2013)

Awesome!!! Thanks NEGA Hog Hunter!!!


----------



## maxscm (Oct 6, 2013)

tag


----------



## NEGA Hog Hunter (Oct 10, 2013)

Be sure an let us know how it turns out . Iam sure you will  be pleased with what you find.


----------



## 02660 (Oct 11, 2013)

Would that be the area where Prather bridge crosses the tugaloo river.


----------



## NEGA Hog Hunter (Oct 12, 2013)

Yes  .  From  where the bridge crosses the river  all  the way up to yonah dam.  there are three major swamp areas along the river that hold a number of hogs as well as ducks , that property belongs to the army corps. of engi.  there is one small piece of 1 of the swamps that belongs to stephens county. it is easy to find trails where the hogs are cross the road to frequent the swamps.  most of the land on the opp. side of the road from the river is national forest.  good luck.   I  used to hunt that area alot but the rules were changed in regards to training dogs on national forest so i dont hunt any of it anymore , got enough  private farms that iam just to busy to bother with it.


----------



## boooger (Oct 13, 2013)

Hey NEGA Hog,
Could ya be a little more specific on the details? Maybe GPS coordinates would be a little more helpful. One can never give up to much info on a public forum!!!


----------



## NEGA Hog Hunter (Oct 13, 2013)

boooger said:


> Hey NEGA Hog,
> Could ya be a little more specific on the details? Maybe GPS coordinates would be a little more helpful. One can never give up to much info on a public forum!!!



LOL.   just  tryna help a fellow out . A public forum for public land .  I didnt even mention the abundance of hogs and bear on Lee Mnt. just down the rd.


----------



## NCummins (Oct 18, 2013)

Lake Russell Corps land.


----------



## SCDieselDawg (Oct 18, 2013)

02660 said:


> Would that be the area where Prather bridge crosses the tugaloo river.



I live 10 minutes away on the SC side of the Tugaloo river. I can't say much about the GA side but my side has noticed a increase in the hog population in the last couple of years. And with the recent change in regulations allowing hunters to bait deer during season I wouldn't be surprised to see an even greater increase.


----------



## oatmeal1 (Oct 18, 2013)

SCDieselDawg said:


> I live 10 minutes away on the SC side of the Tugaloo river. I can't say much about the GA side but my side has noticed a increase in the hog population in the last couple of years. And with the recent change in regulations allowing hunters to bait deer during season I wouldn't be surprised to see an even greater increase.



Can y'all bait across the river in SC?


----------



## SCDieselDawg (Oct 18, 2013)

oatmeal1 said:


> Can y'all bait across the river in SC?



Yes, on private lands only! they changed the law after a loophole was discovered. The lawmakers took the easy way out and legalized it state wide.


----------



## oatmeal1 (Oct 19, 2013)

I have a friend that hunts where you are. He has some great pics including bears. He didn't mention baiting. I think these bears were eating watermelons.


----------



## Killer Kyle (Oct 19, 2013)

NEGA Hog Hunter is only sending people to the NF in Stephens County because he doesn't want hogs there.  I used to trap and kill hogs there.  He told me in a P.M. that he would send every hog hunter and duck hunter there that he could in order to scare the hogs away.  He does run dogs in SC, but he also runs dogs in the NF in Stephens County, GA (which he doesn't want you to know).  He wants hunter pressure to scare all the hogs away from the very place he is sending you.  He was mad that I killed an entire sounder of hogs there on private property in a trap.  I trap on private property near the Walker Creek boat ramp, and he likes the hogs and doesn't want them there because he knows a dedicated group of trappers and hunters there are trying to kill them all.  So when he sends you to the "walker creek boat ramp" or the "corps of ;engineers property" with "the largest hog population he has ever seen", just know that he isn't trying to be kind and do you a favor.  He is trying to get newbs to hunt there and scare the hogs deeper into the NF so we won't kill them all.  I have been silent on this thread long enough.  He is actually doing you a dis-favor, so to speak. If any of you would like the unfriendly PM's he has sent me, PM me, and I will send them to you.  Disclosing other hunter's exact hunting spots on a public forum with the intent to sabotage their hunting is just plain distasteful.  I hope some of you find this helpful.  If you want help hunting there, PM me and I will be glad to send you in the right direction.  We DO NOT want the hogs there.  I kill them there because I was hired to.  Just know that hunting there isn't easy, and you probably won't kill a hog there because he is working so hard to keep them away from there.  
Best of luck guys!  
--Kyle


----------



## manok (Oct 20, 2013)

Wow, interesting post Kyle.

Let's see if NEGA Hog Hunter responds ?


----------



## Killer Kyle (Oct 20, 2013)

He assuredly will respond.  If not here, then in a private message to me.  Its ok.  I dont hunt there any more. There are other people who hunt there primarily for deer, just like people hunt all other NF areas and WMA's.  He explicitly told me he would send every hunter there that he possibly could.  I no longer trap and hunt there because I prefer to hunt other areas of the NF since I primarily target bear.  I just want the forum members here to be educated about his posts, and that these posts are not necessarily for their benefit.  Hogs, deer, bear, and turkey are all fair game to all who choose to hunt them.  I want the users here to be aware that not everyone on a forum is working for their benefit.  I have fished and hunted with many of the forum members that I have met here, and spend a great deal of my time (including the last five of my hunts) taking first-timers and teaching others about the outdoors.  I have guided many men on this forum and maintain a reputable background of trying to teach others about hunting and conservation.  
I'm sure NE GA Hog Hunter will reply.  I'm sure he will produce some believeable arguement.  He is a very experienced and well hunted individual.  I do not doubt his intellect, his experience, or his skill as an outdoorsman.  I just want people here to know what he is up to.  If you are a newb looking to hunt, message me.  I don't kill a lot, but I kill a little.  I am always willing to share what I know and hunt with new people.  I vow to never misdirect or mislead an individual truly willing to grow and learn as an outdoorsman.  I have learned so much from the knowledgeable guys on this forum, and will do my utmost to perpetuate that spirit here.  Happy hunting gentlemen.


----------



## SCDieselDawg (Oct 20, 2013)

oatmeal1 said:


> I have a friend that hunts where you are. He has some great pics including bears. He didn't mention baiting. I think these bears were eating watermelons.



A lot of people in this area haven't realized that the law has changed. This Game Zone usually has the strictest regulations in the state and normally nothing changed, Ever!  But this passed off season it did. While it is still illegal to bait for Turkeys and Bear as well as any WMA land. Private land owners can bait Deer and Hogs.


----------



## NEGA Hog Hunter (Oct 23, 2013)

LOL. k k . I have not misled anyone . If they go and cant find where the game is by just riding down the road looking , shoot me a pm and i will tell about 4 different spots to look an i know they will be fresh sign in atleast 1 if not all.  The truth is i dont hunt there anymore due to the amount of private land i have to hunt . that is an extremely difficult place to dog hunt because of the lack of access. last time i went over there i had to walk 1.6 miles to get to the bay. So as long as i have some where else to hunt i dont plan on going back.   Just trying to be helpful , not personal for kk at all.


----------

